# Mineral Oil Confusion



## chrisbryson (Jan 23, 2014)

I know this is probably a dumb question. I have spent a lot time researching the topic but I haven't found any conclusive answer so I decided to create this topic.

Is there any special type of mineral oil people use on cutting boards? There are so many threads on this website where people reference just buying cheap mineral oil from a local pharmacy or Wal-Mart. Are these folks referencing the 'Intestinal Lubricant' type of mineral oil I looked at in WalGreens last night (On that back it said 100% mineral oil)? Or should I be buying a mineral oil special for cutting boards likes this: http://www.amazon.com/Howard-Products-BBB012-Butcher-12-Ounce/dp/B004G6X0J2/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1445633383&sr=8-4&keywords=food+grade+mineral+oil


----------



## Jeremy78 (Oct 22, 2015)

Mineral oil is mineral oil. Its medicinal purpose is a Laxative (Intestinal Lubricant). If its 100% mineral oil then that's what you want for cutting boards


----------



## Max (Sep 13, 2006)

I agree with Jeremy… Mineral oil is mineral oil…. The stuff you show on Amazon has added vitamin E, which I have no idea what good that would do… I have been using 100% mineral oil on all of my boards for a long time…..


----------



## chrisbryson (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks guys. I really appreciate it and sorry to create a whole thread about it. This is what I needed to know.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I wouldn't use straight mineral oil. It feels oily for a very long time on wood, and never seems to really dry. I much prefer Howard's Butcher Block Conditioner. It is a blend of mineral oil and bees wax that quickly dries to a nice satin luster. Available at Home Depot and Hardware stores.


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

Medical grade/food grade/Intestinal Lubricant grade is all the same stuff.


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

> Mineral oil is mineral oil. Its medicinal purpose is a Laxative (Intestinal Lubricant). If its 100% mineral oil then that s what you want for cutting boards
> 
> - Jeremy78


This is exactly right. Some companies add "vitamins" or wax, or fragrances, and call it "Butcher Block Oil" or something, but the mineral oil is the same stuff you can buy as a laxative (and you can add beeswax if you want the luster)


----------



## sawdustjunkie (Sep 12, 2013)

I get my mineral oil from Walmart. It's $1.98 for a 16 oz bottle. I also got a block of pure beeswax and put a small amount in the mineral oil and heat it up till the wax melts. Works great for cutting boards.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

I too get my mineral oil (laxative) from Walmart and provide customers a bottle so can reapply as needed. I turn bowls for food contact upon request. Mineral oil is non-drying oil that will not go rancid and requires reapplication from time to time.

You have mineral oil the laxative, industrial mineral oils, and will find mineral oil in baby oil and other products. Only use the laxative mineral oil for food contact.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

I get my mineral oil for my cutting boards from the pharmacy as well. I just tell them it's for my wife . . .


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Pass the cutting board please. GET IT? PASS the cutting board?
Oh well…....Enough mineral oil, and you can pass anything. \Bill


----------

